# Anyone interested in a segmented bowl kit based on this bowl?



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I really have put alot of thought into offering up a segmented bowl kit. I know there are people that dont have a planer, bandsaw, heck even a tablesaw, so they cant give segmented projects a spin (pun intended)

After some thought on a simple to assemble bowl, I thought of my personal favorite bowl that I kept for myself.











Obviously Walnut with Cherry and some Teak highlights, this one however was one of those projects I just did with zero design or planning.


Now, if there is some interest in a kit of this bowl this is what I would offer....

Pre cut pieces.
Each ring mapped out, bagged separately
instructions for assembly
Solid base for mounting rings to
Piece of plywood to mount to base (I use a faceplate, I dont even have a chuck)

I would think all you would need is the same stuff I had and used to do this, glue, and masking tape to glue the rings together. While I ran the finished rings through the planer to clean them up (my skills at the lathe suck for flat turning) I could come up with a method for people who dont have a planer.

I would obviously supply ALL the wood in the kit, unless you wanted to ship me specific material and have me mill and cut it up for the bowl.

Be kind cool to get different takes on the exact same bowl from around the globe.

So....opinions?

Also, no, I have no idea what I would charge, it doesn’t take that much material, I could make a "master" kit to determine material amount, and sure the first 1-2 would be more time consuming for me until I made the jigs for basic mass producing, but hey, wtf right?

Lay it on me.

Jim


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I don't have a lathe (yet) so I'm voting for the sky. :jester:

Normally I only vote in threads that have a bacon option. :blink::blink:


----------

